# Spay at what age? What to do when GSD is in heat?



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I was looking for recent topics about spaying, but just found a lot of topics about Neutering...so i'm creating this post.

Ruby is going onto her 4th month. Mind you, this is my first time owning a GSD and I've never had a female dog before...so i need advice. 
Any way, I've been browsing the internet in regards to spaying GSDs..some say do it at 4 months...some say 2 years.
I guess this is somewhat similar to the "Neutering at what age" topic..and I've considered to do her when she's 2 yrs old..or when she's mature enough...

but i've never seen a female dog go into heat...and i've heard a lot of things that I should deal with when she does go in season. 
Like keeping her indoors at all times for like 3 weeks or 4...no walking in the park (which she loves so much)...not even let her outside the backyard...(i've read my county's rules regarding dogs in heat and had strict rules about not letting them outside...period)

I want whats best for her and want to wait till she matures...but I am a bit overwhelmed when the time comes for her to be "in season" 

But big question is...what DO you do when the time comes???????
what should I do to prepare for this?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

My pup came into heat at the end of her 9 month. I also have a 3 yr old lab that has been in heat several times. For us its a change but nothing to stress out too much about. When my dog goes outside I go outside. We don't have a fenced in yard and I want to make sure no accidental pregnancies. Before I go out I check to make sure there are no dogs running loose. As for walking I take my pup out later at night around 9 ish when people are pretty much in for the night. Yes I know thats always a risk but dogs need exercise even in heat. As far as the house goes. there is always a mop bucket handy. My lab stays in heat for 4 weeks and my pup is ending week two. PM me if you should need more help or ideas.


----------



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you acurajane








You make it sound so easy~ *L*

I totally agree with you about exercising...good idea to walk her at night..


----------

